# Thresher Shark, Cod, Pollock



## captain randy (Jun 7, 2015)

This was my first smoke ever. I brined in the following recipe for 24 hours. Then let it air dry in the fridge for another 12 hours.

I fired up the propane smoker this afternoon and loaded it with non soaked apple wood. I filled the water bowl with the brine. It smoked for an hour and 40 minutes at 225 degrees.













IMG_7750.JPG



__ captain randy
__ Jun 7, 2015






The Shark is the darker thicker fish in the pic. It came out perfectly! The Cod and Haddock have good flavor, but are a little too salty. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

2 quarts water

1 cup granulated sugar

3/4 cup coarse kosher salt

1-1/2 tbls crushed black pepper

1 tsp granulated garlic

2 tbls Worcestershire sauce

1/4 cup brown sugar

4 bay leaves

simmer water at low temp

add all ingredients and simmer until dissolved

remove from heat, cool to below 40 degrees f

add fish, brine in fridge 24 hours


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 9, 2015)

Hey neighbor!

That looks wonderful!

We certainly have fantastic ocean fare here indeed! And your fish looks tremendous! So fun to see!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## captain randy (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks Leah!

Can't wait to get back out there and catch some more fish for the smoker. Hopefully, tuna steaks  soon.


----------



## gary s (Jun 9, 2015)

A double congrats   Congrats on the catch and smoke and your first smoke

Gary


----------



## captain randy (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks Gary. I'm super excited to smoke some Haddock and Cusk I caught last weekend. Just trying to work out the brine before I do. I'm planning to try two batches. One wet brine and one dry brine.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 9, 2015)

You can try an equilibrium brine....   weigh the fish.... weigh the water....   If you have 4#'s water and 4#'s fish.... that's 8#'s total....

8 #'s = 128 oz....  I would start with 4% salt.. 5.12 oz. for a 24 hours soak...  4% seems like a bit too much but the sugar will mask too much salt...   Some species of fish may absorb salt differently than others...  

Anyway, keep track of stuff so you can adjust in the future including species of fish and how you prepare it, including skin on or off...  

The salt must be weighed because different grinds of salt have different densities when it comes to volume measurements......

Dave


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 9, 2015)

Wait a minute!!! You catch TUNA???? 

And you live right here!??? 

I am going to send you a note!

 Fabtastic stuff! 

Meanwhile, great thread! 

And come join our wine group (if you drink wine at all?) by clicking "Groups" up in the groups header, then finding the Winos & Woodchips group, & clicking to become a member. We have a good time!

Cheers! - Leah


----------

